# mobile phones



## solas12 (Mar 1, 2013)

I recently purchased a 'new' Nokia phone in West Portugal region it looked new anyway and had box, sealed screen etc but I keep getting calls from someone claiming it's stolen and when I go into missed calls it shows missed calls from the same number made in January and I only bought it in April from what looked like a reputable shop, could it just be the SIM card maybe?Anyone else had similar experiences?? Thanks Ger in Lisbon area


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Perhaps replacing the sim card is a worthwhile option


----------

